# Tilt mic stands



## guitarman2

Had the threads strip on my boom at this weekends gig. The dam boom seems to always be a pain anyway. I've been looking at tilt mic stands. They tilt to leave plenty of room between my guitar and the stand. I was looking at the Hercules MS401B but the fact that the tile angle isn't lockable worries me.
So L&M has this Ultimate stand with a regular round base. Just wondering if anyone is using a tilt mic stand and what they think of it? Sure looks like it would be nice for tight situations.

Ultimate Support - Full Tilt, Round Base Microphone Stand

MS401B


----------



## fretzel

I use a regular stand with a goose neck on it. Plenty of room for my board in between.


----------



## guitarman2

fretzel said:


> I use a regular stand with a goose neck on it. Plenty of room for my board in between.


Yeah I have a straight stand here and thought about picking up a gooseneck for it but I like the idea of the tilting stands.


----------



## Guest

Peavey V base stands


----------



## guitarman2

Player99 said:


> Peavey V base stands


Thats exactly what I think when I hear about tilting stands. Pretty sure I've seen those on stages . I like the base on them. I can't seem to find where they're sold.


----------



## High/Deaf

I had a few boom stands where the cheapo plastic wing nuts stripped (the one that tightened the tilt mechanism). I found some better quality wing nuts with metal inserts at Lee Valley and they've been good ever since. Something like this .....


----------



## Lord-Humongous

guitarman2 said:


> Had the threads strip on my boom at this weekends gig.


I feel for ya, same thing happened to me two weeks ago. Was tearing down to pack for a gig, all my gear was set up in my rehearsal space. The boom threads stripped and I moved my mic stand only to have the boom fall off and fall right on the top of my acoustic. Lucky I didn't have a mic on it, and also lucky it didn't punch a hole in my guitar. Left a big dent in the guitar's top though and was super annoying.


----------



## guitarman2

Lord-Humongous said:


> I feel for ya, same thing happened to me two weeks ago. Was tearing down to pack for a gig, all my gear was set up in my rehearsal space. The boom threads stripped and I moved my mic stand only to have the boom fall off and fall right on the top of my acoustic. Lucky I didn't have a mic on it, and also lucky it didn't punch a hole in my guitar. Left a big dent in the guitar's top though and was super annoying.


Yes I'm pretty much done with boom stands. I don't really need them. This was just the last straw for me but the main problem is the amount of room they take up. For now I'm going to grab a gooseneck for my straight stand with the round base and I may grab the Hercules MS401B or the Ultimate Support MC-FT-200. Of course the one I really want is the Peavey V-Base. It looks almost easy enough to make if I found someone handy to do it.


----------



## DaddyDog

A few years ago my mic stand stopped tightening at the boom. It was some generic stand packaged with a mic. Peter Tong at Mojo Music in Oakville suggested the Profile stand, and it's still working today! Love it. I made a point of getting the Profile for a cab mic, and it works with no issues too.


----------



## sulphur

I use a goose neck stand with a tripod base that folds up when not in use.
It works well around the pedal board too.


----------



## ronmac

If you don't mind spending serious money, nothing beats these:










https://www.triad-orbit.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Triad-Stands.mp4?_=1


----------



## guitarman2

ronmac said:


> If you don't mind spending serious money, nothing beats these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.triad-orbit.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Triad-Stands.mp4?_=1


No way I'd spend that kind of money. The design looks like it would be less stable one you tile it. I prefer the base to stay fixed and the shaft to tilt like other designs. Seems that keeping the base flat offers better stability.


----------



## High/Deaf

ronmac said:


> If you don't mind spending serious money, nothing beats these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.triad-orbit.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Triad-Stands.mp4?_=1



I'd be annoyed with the mic constantly moving closer and further away. Singing's hard enough for me, without having to hit a moving target.


----------



## Milkman

I know there are different ways to do this, but I like a nice boom stand. If you go cheap you get shitty, easily stripped fasteners.

Once a good boom is locked in place it's the best and most versatile solution for me.


----------



## Guest

Providing you're not in a tight place. lol.


----------



## guitarman2

Milkman said:


> I know there are different ways to do this, but I like a nice boom stand. If you go cheap you get shitty, easily stripped fasteners.
> 
> Once a good boom is locked in place it's the best and most versatile solution for me.


I spent $100 on the mic and boom. Maybe not the most expensive but not the cheapest either. For me its about simplicity. I play guitar and sing. A tilt stand will give me the clearance I need for my guitar and pedals. It will work in tight spaces. No adjustments need to be made. I did fix my boom threads by using a lube thread lock and it seems nice and solid now. I'll keep my mic and boom for any situations I might need it and I'll buy a goose neck for my straight mic but I'm gonna track down one of these tilt mic stands as well.


----------



## guitarman2

laristotle said:


> Providing you're not in a tight place. lol.


Exactly. Usually I place my boom off to the side and don't have those issues but sometimes the stages are tight and you have no choice but to have it in front.


----------



## allthumbs56

guitarman2 said:


> Exactly. Usually I place my boom off to the side and don't have those issues but sometimes the stages are tight and you have no choice but to have it in front.


Off to the side or almost vertical - that guy in the video had his set up poorly as you want to just clear your guitar - not be able to stand 6 feet back.

The other thing I learned is to never mount tablets or drink holders on your mic stand unless you want a beer-soaked pedal board or a cracked tablet.


----------



## guitarman2

allthumbs56 said:


> Off to the side or almost vertical - that guy in the video had his set up poorly as you want to just clear your guitar - not be able to stand 6 feet back.
> 
> The other thing I learned is to never mount tablets or drink holders on your mic stand unless you want a beer-soaked pedal board or a cracked tablet.


I don't drink alchohol. I might have a bottled water on stage and I usually place it behind me on the floor with the top tightened on. I've very careful with drinks. I've had some band members place a beer on my amp.


----------



## Milkman

guitarman2 said:


> I spent $100 on the mic and boom. Maybe not the most expensive but not the cheapest either. For me its about simplicity. I play guitar and sing. A tilt stand will give me the clearance I need for my guitar and pedals. It will work in tight spaces. No adjustments need to be made. I did fix my boom threads by using a lube thread lock and it seems nice and solid now. I'll keep my mic and boom for any situations I might need it and I'll buy a goose neck for my straight mic but I'm gonna track down one of these tilt mic stands as well.


Yes, I also sing and play. I prefer the distance the boom allows. I know the tilt stands won’t contact the guitar, but they’re close enough that it’s a distraction to me.

Plus I sometimes use the same boom stand to sit down at the piano.

I’ll be interested to know how you like the tilt stand.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Providing you're not in a tight place. lol.


Yes, but the boom doesn’t need to be so ....horizontal?

I’d have it like that playing piano, but for guitar it doesn’t need to be so exposed. Good way to lose teeth.


----------



## guitarman2

Milkman said:


> Yes, I also sing and play. I prefer the distance the boom allows. I know the tilt stands won’t contact the guitar, but they’re close enough that it’s a distraction to me.
> 
> Plus I sometimes use the same boom stand to sit down at the piano.
> 
> I’ll be interested to know how you like the tilt stand.


Well I tried fixing the boom on the stripped threads with some thread lock but it didn't work. So I connected it to my other straight mic stand and its fine. Must have been the threads on the mic stand and not the boom. I'll use that for now until I can decide which tilt stand I want. I'm really hoping I can track down a Peavey V-Base stand as that is the style I prefer. I'm adjusting the boom with the mic stand positioned low and boom high so it hardly sticks out front and I find I really don't need that much clearance. The round base I find I prefer much more than the tripod legs of my broken stand. Not as stable but stable enough.


----------



## Milkman

guitarman2 said:


> Well I tried fixing the boom on the stripped threads with some thread lock but it didn't work. So I connected it to my other straight mic stand. I'll use that for now until I can decide which tilt stand I want. I'm really hoping I can track down a Peavey V-Base stand as that is the style I prefer. I'm adjusting the boom with the mic stand positioned low and boom high so it hardly sticks out front and I find I really don't need that much clearance. The round base I find I prefer much more than the tripod legs of my broken stand. Not as stable but stable enough.


The reason I don’t use round bases is because they often act like stethoscopes and pick up weird resonances. 

If your repaired stand doesn’t work, let me know. I’m sure I have a spare tripod boom with no damage you can have.


----------



## guitarman2

Milkman said:


> The reason I don’t use round bases is because they often act like stethoscopes and pick up weird resonances.
> 
> If your repaired stand doesn’t work, let me know. I’m sure I have a spare tripod boom with no damage you can have.


Thank you for the offer. I've got something here I can use so I'm ok.


----------



## guitarman2

I contacted Peavey about their V-Base mic stands. This was their response



> Hello Terry,
> 
> These are back ordered till mid December, so that's probably why the dealers don' have any. Also they are only sold as a pair to a dealer. So to just buy one then it will be necessary to purchase one from a Peavey dealer.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Aubrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peavey Customer Service


So I'm working through Cosmo and hopefully they'll get me one. I almost went with a hercules or the ultimate support stand but I really liked the design of the Peavey better so now its like a mission to get one.


----------



## Hammerhands

I bought something like this from On-Stage, except I think the one I have has a couple of different lengths. I’m using it with a Hercules tilt stand. It would work well with a straight stand.


----------



## Hammerhands

The best mic stand I have had is a curved one, a de Carolis. Mine is very rusted now. I’ve only seen the one I bought from Gordon Price, Mother’s Music and a red one in a pawn shop.

I emailed the guy de Carolis, he said Quik Lok made them and encouraged me petition them to make it again.

It has a bit of a resonance to it, it would probably increase feedback in some situtations.


----------



## guitarman2

Hammerhands said:


> I bought something like this from On-Stage, except I think the one I have has a couple of different lengths. I’m using it with a Hercules tilt stand. It would work well with a straight stand.


How do you like the Hercules Tilt Stand? Is it the MS401B?


----------



## Hammerhands

guitarman2 said:


> How do you like the Hercules Tilt Stand? Is it the MS401B?


It is the MS401B, it must be 5 or 10 years old. I haven’t made much use of it, the tags are still on it.

I saw a thread somewhere about the grip and trigger getting sticky with deterioration over time, and that is true for mine. One person said they had Hercules OK a replacement. Hercules says they’ve solved this.

It is heavy duty, I wouldn’t worry about it not locking. Go see one in the store if you can.

I have a horseshoe desk stand from Long & McQuade for micing my amp. If they made that in a full sized stand it would be perfect.


----------



## guitarman2

Hammerhands said:


> I have a horseshoe desk stand from Long & McQuade for micing my amp. If they made that in a full sized stand it would be perfect.


I saw that one on the L&M site and thought the exact same thing.


----------



## fretzel

If I start hearing sounds that I perceive my mic stand to be at the root of the problem, I just want some of you participating posters to know.........I will not take kindly to going down that rabbit hole. LOL


----------

